# And then all went wrong... :(



## jenneelk (Jul 14, 2013)

Been planning this one out.. Basic white recipe with 3 row (made dividers) color of orchid and cobalt blue with white in the middle. As u can see I def didn't get it. Darn fragrance!!!!!! 
I researched and reviews on fragrance were great in cp. :/
Had my beautiful colors divided and done.. Then added fragrance to ea h just in case fast trace and reviews wrong. Yep it traced quickly (was slow before) chunked up and also changed every color. 
So so sad.   
Thought I covered my basis with research but guess not. 4 lbs of odd colored soap. Lol I added a quick blast of red to try and get some purple from the orchid pigment that went brown.


----------



## heartsong (Jul 14, 2013)

:roll:  well darn, that's a crying shame the f/o turned on you!   it's still very pretty, even tho it's not quite what you had in mind.


----------



## newbie (Jul 14, 2013)

Doesn't that tick you off?! I HATE it when you have everything planned and you look up as much as possible and then the FO acts differently. I know they say to always do a test batch for yourself, but truly, how many people do that?

You never know with some of these colors though, esp some purple ones. I've had some go gray in soap and then turn back to purple after they are exposed to air when cut. Same with a few greens and yellows, in terms of changing in batter and then changing again with air exposure. Maybe you'll get lucky and it will morph back towards the color you wanted. 

It's not the mantra swirl you wanted but the soap looks pretty good to me since I didn't have a preconceived notion. The texture from the swirl on top is nice, like a boat wake. The color combo isn't as nice as what you had planned but it looks like a patriotic soap at this point!


----------



## newbie (Jul 14, 2013)

Also, which FO did you use? I want to know in case I ever plan to use it.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 14, 2013)

Soaping - every day is an adventure! I'm sorry it didn't turn out the way you wanted but I think it looks great. I'd like to see a cut pic. :grin:


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks.. I really hope I do get some purple out of
It.. Right now it's just yuk with the color combo. Purple
Would at least make the yellow better. 

One thing that I can say finally worked out is the size.. Had no left over! Heart song I believe was the one go helped me earlier. Happy about that.  

This scent was cashmere and cotton from WSP.
Lovely and always popular but for some reason now I dislike it.


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 14, 2013)

Newbie - I think from now on I will just make it a point to pull a quick tsp out of each color and test it with a drop or two of fragrance. Def. don't want to run into this again since you really can't be sure with research it seems. LOL 

I have way too many fragrances I like to use and plan to make smaller batches with some so not sure I can really test them all with all the colors. kwim?   

Thanks all for the encouraging words on how this one looks.


----------



## heartsong (Jul 14, 2013)

:grin:  good idea about the testing...glad to help on the batch size calculation...keep that handy!


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 14, 2013)

Maybe it's just my hope.. But it seems a smidge more pink which is better than brown. Crossing ny fingers it continues. 

Thought it would gel but not warm at all in oven (turned off) with lid and towel. 

Newbie - is this design called Mantra? I just went side to side to mix then back again between them. Lol
I like it though.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I know that it's not what you planned on, but I love it, very pretty. I have had color that changed taking a few days to change, it was so gradual that I thought it was my imagination, but it did change, was an ultramarine violet that came out of the mold grey.


----------



## savonierre (Jul 14, 2013)

It sure looks beautiful to me..Soap is so darn fickle..


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks Kellie. 
And I'm SUPER happy to say that it's all changing!!!

Came home and its warm now.. Gelling. Blue is bright, yellow is white and purple is comin through. Yay!!!!!


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 14, 2013)

Here it is.. Still warm so figure it could change more.

Big change! Now I'm excited to cut.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 14, 2013)

That looks really nice.


----------



## newbie (Jul 14, 2013)

Cool! I can't wait to see what color the purple part turns out to be. It could be a deep royal purple with that blast of red you gave it. That would look awesome!


----------



## kazmi (Jul 14, 2013)

Your soap looks so pretty.  I just love love love the swirls and glad that your purple is turning out!!!!!!!  I'll keep my fingers crossed and can't wait to see it cut


----------



## Relle (Jul 15, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Soaping - every day is an adventure! I'm sorry it didn't turn out the way you wanted but I think it looks great. I'd like to see a cut pic. :grin:


 
A new abbreviation I came up with Hazel.

MOS -Magic of Soaping.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jul 15, 2013)

Looking good! I'm glad that it's working out to be what you wanted. I do HP, and it's always interesting to see the differences in the colors before and then after gelling.


----------



## Bayougirl (Jul 15, 2013)

Don't despair, some of the soaps I thought were total loses ended up coming out a lot better then I thought possible.  You never really know until you cut.  And, the kicker, you always learn more from what you think is your failures.  And with soaping, patience is a virtue, one I've never really had.  I think your soap looks great.


----------



## Birdie Wife (Jul 15, 2013)

Dang, if my mistakes looked as good as yours, I'd give up my day job immediately and soap full time!


----------



## judymoody (Jul 15, 2013)

It looks great to me, even in the first picture before gel.

Where did you get your colors?  Have you tested them before in CP?  It occurred to me that the fragrance might have nothing to do with the temporary color morphing.  The fact that your white portion is still basically white suggests that the fragrance might not be to blame.  There might be a hint of yellow there and that can throw purples off.  But I'm not sure if that's the natural color of your soaping oils or from the fragrance.


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 15, 2013)

All the powders were from WSP.
The  batch was pretty white naturalky and I added a small bit of white to make it bright. 
Colors were mixed and fine (I poured 1\3 the batch and mixed for each) then put 1\3 measured out fragrance in each.
All colors changed and white went very yellow. But eventually changed back some with gel.
 I dislike gel but was curious to see if it might help.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 15, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> A new abbreviation I came up with Hazel.
> 
> MOS -Magic of Soaping.



Good one! Magic could explain the changes in jenneelk's soap.


----------



## newbie (Jul 15, 2013)

It could be the FO. BB's Cranberry (I used a mix of realistic and sweet) turned the batter very yellow but then after gelling, everything came out white. **** hard to mix on the spot with that FO, which was what I was doing. I couldn't tell what the end color was going to look like.


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah that would be hard to do! I'm def thinking it was the FO since it was beautiful until I added it in. I love the pigments too but still nervous since I'm unsure.


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 16, 2013)

I have found I mix too much when I do colors and like to go cooler so this one was around 92 and 97 I believe.. know it was under 100.


----------



## three_little_fishes (Jul 16, 2013)

Very pretty soap even it it wasn't the planned outcome.


----------



## MaitriBB (Jul 16, 2013)

I love the deep colors you got out of it!


----------



## akajoos (Jul 17, 2013)

Really pretty! Love to see the changes it made. Too cool!  


Kate


----------



## Badger (Jul 17, 2013)

It still looks very nice even if it is not quite how you wanted it to be.. some of my nicest soaps were not quite how I imagined them to be, but still came out very nice.  I also love how soap keeps surprising us and changes


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah that's true.. never quite know what to expect which can be fun sometimes. 
This one is still changing a bit.. kind of going a tad softer and not quite so bright like it was right after cutting.


----------

